# Snow Poll!!!!



## Snowman19 (Sep 30, 2006)

When do you think its going to snow???


----------



## starc (Nov 16, 2006)

First week of January 07


----------



## Snowman19 (Sep 30, 2006)

Thats what i think too!!!


----------



## BobC (Nov 5, 2004)

What is snow???


----------



## Snowman19 (Sep 30, 2006)

That Green stuff, Haven't seen it in a while, so im not positive


----------



## kemmer (Dec 5, 2003)

you forgot to put a never option


----------



## Snowman19 (Sep 30, 2006)

I was going to, but im sure everyone would have picked that one!!!


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

It already did snow, got a couple plowings and 6-7 saltings in. 

(ducking)


----------



## pipdipchip (Nov 21, 2004)

Damn that El Nino. I looked at the calendar today and realized Christmas is just over a week away. You certainly wouldn't know that with the weather. Where's the snow?!?!?


----------



## starc (Nov 16, 2006)

I got 3 saltings in last week, no plowing as of yet.


----------



## Snowman19 (Sep 30, 2006)

I think when we finally get snow, We will get hammered!!!!


----------



## fatboy (Dec 6, 2006)

I'm getting HAMMERED till it snows! lol


----------



## Rampart Ranger (Oct 18, 2006)

We are forecast snow for the next 6 of seven days. NOAA's witchers are saying very light accumulations.

From what I see on the radar and sats, we MAY get a real pounding. Wish I got paid for being wrong more than half the time!

To give the meteorologists a break, forecasting in the Rockies (even with all the fantastic technology now available) is still more art than science.


----------



## Snowman19 (Sep 30, 2006)

The only day they say it is suppossed to snow is on Christmas, Yeah right, I know better.
Nice before and nice after,but snowy on Christmas. What a load of crap!!!!!!!!! 
It needs to snow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:yow!: Merry Christmas everyone!!!!!


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

Nothing remotley in sight! today its 47 dgrees. Christmas we might get an inch but I don't see how with temps that are supposed to be in the 40's for the next 7-10 days. I have gotton over the being pissed there isn't any snow to plow as of yet, and burried myself in lawn care for the upcomming season so I don't have to think about it.


----------



## Rampart Ranger (Oct 18, 2006)

Rampart Ranger;337416 said:


> We are forecast snow for the next 6 of seven days. NOAA's witchers are saying very light accumulations.
> 
> From what I see on the radar and sats, we MAY get a real pounding. Wish I got paid for being wrong more than half the time!
> 
> To give the meteorologists a break, forecasting in the Rockies (even with all the fantastic technology now available) is still more art than science.


I was right - since 7am 12/20/06 we have got 8" and gusty winds. Typical upslope. No telling what the total will be, my guess over 3 feet.

Pictures later in Storm Pic forum.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Keep the shiny side up, rampart. Enjoy, you're one of the few who can.


----------



## Rampart Ranger (Oct 18, 2006)

Mark Oomkes;339489 said:


> Keep the shiny side up, rampart. Enjoy, you're one of the few who can.


I'm not venturing out to the highway till this is over - retired don't have to. Just finished first push on our 1.5 miles private road.

My son, on the other hand HAS to - he's Patrol leader out of Morrison on US285. Just called me, some fine citizen passed him on the right (illegal to pass State plow in CO) and ran over his wing. Ripped citizen's car like a can opener, no damage to Josh's wing.

Roads here are closing like mad, including I25 & I70.


----------



## Glockshot73! (Jul 10, 2006)

Wheres the poll option "next season"???


----------



## starc (Nov 16, 2006)

Was thinking the same thing after looking at the long range....


----------



## ThisIsMe (Oct 31, 2006)

I am starting to think this winter is some sort of corporate conspiracy. There are about 5 ads running on the radio around here that claims your purchase price will be refunded if it snows 6" on Christmas day. 

Whoever backed this is laughing all the way to the bank.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Rampart Ranger;339516 said:


> I'm not venturing out to the highway till this is over - retired don't have to. Just finished first push on our 1.5 miles private road.
> 
> My son, on the other hand HAS to - he's Patrol leader out of Morrison on US285. Just called me, some fine citizen passed him on the right (illegal to pass State plow in CO) and ran over his wing. Ripped citizen's car like a can opener, no damage to Josh's wing.
> 
> Roads here are closing like mad, including I25 & I70.


Yeah, but that fine, upstanding citizen _HAD_ to be someplace. Glad to hear your son is OK. Stupid bunch of morons in this world. Who in their right mind would want to pass a state plow truck??


----------



## Daner (Jan 8, 2006)

[email protected];337415 said:


> I'm getting HAMMERED till it snows! lol


Lol...Love It :bluebounc wesport


----------



## Rampart Ranger (Oct 18, 2006)

Mark Oomkes;339550 said:


> Yeah, but that fine, upstanding citizen _HAD_ to be someplace. Glad to hear your son is OK. Stupid bunch of morons in this world. Who in their right mind would want to pass a state plow truck??


I never could understand it. The road is a lot better behind the plow than in front of it.

There's much whining everytime we get a decent snow "Never seen a single plow!".

That's cause there are 4 plows stuck in traffic behind you - or tied up trying to get the "trucker" pulling doubles with a single axle tractor and no chains out of the way.


----------



## poncho62 (Jan 23, 2004)

Mark Oomkes;337182 said:


> It already did snow, got a couple plowings and 6-7 saltings in.
> 
> (ducking)


*Awwwww......SHADUPPPPPP*..........


----------



## Antnee77 (Oct 25, 2005)

Rampart Ranger;339485 said:


> I was right - since 7am 12/20/06 we have got 8" and gusty winds. Typical upslope. No telling what the total will be, my guess over 3 feet.
> 
> Pictures later in Storm Pic forum.


You have no idea how jealous I am right now.


----------

